# Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 part 1



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Jul.29. 2012
Alpensia Concert Hall, Pyeongchang

Kyung-Wha Chung, violin
Maxim Rysanov, viola
Myung-Wha Chung, cello
Peter Frankl, piano*

The sound could be much better, but watching and listening to Rysanov, at least a peak, is worth it.


----------

